# Anyone asked recently for a split dining res on RCI/DVC trade?



## jmpellet (Jul 3, 2012)

I know its been reported that you must buy length of stay (week) and all members in party (I've done less members with the QSDP) but has anyone asked recently if they would allow RCI trades to do a split dining plan?  I would may be be interest in one night on the super-duper premier to do a whirlwind of activities for two days.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 3, 2012)

I would be very surprised if they let you do that.  From my understanding, they never have allowed it for exchanges, only DVC Points (or cash) reservations, where there were actually multiple reservations made.  I've also heard that it's pretty problematic, even then, because the keys don't always get programmed right.

You could always rent/use DVC points for a one night Studio reservation and add the Premier plan to that.  That might be the best way to do it.  It's going to be a very expensive proposition.  Weigh out everything you would be doing those two days, and see if it would really save you any money or be worth the cost.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 3, 2012)

> only DVC Points (or cash) reservations, where there were actually multiple reservations made.


Not only must they be multiple reservations, but now they must also be split across reservations made such that you cannot possibly stay in the same room the whole time.  For example, even if you made two separate reservations in a 1BR General Resort OKW unit, you had to get it for both or neither.  The only way to split would be to make a reservation in General Resort, and another one in Hospitality House.

Also, the premium plan now has a minimum stay---three nights, if memory serves.  So even Michael's idea of a one-night studio reservation won't work.


----------



## elaine (Jul 3, 2012)

I think DVC could only add qs/Reg/deluxe and not Premium. We did Deluxe on 1 night DVC stay--that was cool--2 TS dinner on night 1 and Bomas checkout day.


----------



## got4boys (Jul 3, 2012)

DVC no longer allow split dining reservations on your stay. There was a policy change a few months ago on the disboards. I was abused by some DVC owners that would change their keycards to change the dining plan on their reservation. If you are staying DVC through RCI, you must buy for all days for the people in your party that is staying on the reservation using the same dining plan. It is very expensive. 

If you can rent with a DVC owner, you can have separate reservations and then you can the dining plan you want.

For example, if you stay at Old Key West for 3 nights, then switch to Beach Club for 2 nights, you can have different dining plans. You would have to move.


----------



## itradehilton (Jul 4, 2012)

Disney no longer lets you do the Platinum Plan for only one night, it is now a minima 3 night reservation. So now you can't do the whirlwind 2 day plan.


----------

